# help with allergy injection



## kstarnes (Aug 11, 2008)

what code is everyone using for the build up of allergy serum, when they come in a get more that 3 shots and are here for 30minutes plus.  this is very time consuming and was told to use 95180, but not sure about this.  we are doing this so that there buildup does not take as long


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't think this sounds like the intent for 95180.  The only code you should be reporting is 95117 per visit.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 11, 2008)

we use 95117 (only once, "not times 3 or more") for allergy injection, multiple.  I agree with Lisa, 95117 per visit. (multi)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 11, 2008)

We to only use 95117, yes it is time consuming, but that is the proper code. you could also utilize 92111 if the nurse is counseling the patient?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 12, 2008)

You can't report 99211 with allergy codes.


----------

